# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  तंत्र कथा : किताब १

## Lucifer

श्रीराम जी एवं अन्य सदस्यों की रूचि को देखते हुए तंत्र से जुडी कथाए यहाँ प्रस्तुत की जाएंगी

----------


## Lucifer

रिजर्व्ड                १

----------


## Lucifer

रिजर्व्ड              २

----------


## Lucifer

रिजर्व्ड       ३

----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered

कथा        समाप्त

----------


## Unregistered

> रिजर्व्ड                १


reserved for what mr. lucifer??????????????????????????/

----------


## shriram

*बहुत अच्छा मित्र |कथा प्रसंग आगे भी जारी रखे |आनन्द आ गया |*

----------


## shriram

बहुत अच्छा मित्र |कथा प्रसंग आगे भी जारी रखे |आनन्द आ गया |

----------


## shriram

> रिजर्व्ड       ३


*Lucifer महोदय इस रिजर्व्ड 1 , 2 ,  ३  का अर्थ भी बतलाने की कृपा करें |*

----------


## Krishna

> *Lucifer महोदय इस रिजर्व्ड 1 , 2 ,  ३  का अर्थ भी बतलाने की कृपा करें |*


संभवत: ये बाद में कुछ पोस्ट करने के लिए रिजर्व हो. ...


वैसे कहानी सच में गजब की थी | एक विचित्र अनुभव कराने वाली कहानी | 

धन्यवाद मित्र | अग्रिम कथा की प्रतीक्षा |

----------


## Unregistered

> reserved for what mr. lucifer??????????????????????????/






FOR            INDEX

----------


## Unregistered

> *Lucifer महोदय इस रिजर्व्ड 1 , 2 ,  ३  का अर्थ भी बतलाने की कृपा करें |*





इस किताब में कई कहानिया है तो कई पन्ने चलेगा सूत्र जिसके चलते कौन सी कहानी कहाँ शुरू होती है ये जानने में कठिनाई होती है अत: इंडेक्स के लिए कुछ पोस्ट इसप्रकार रिजर्व रखी है

----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered

कथा                समाप्त

----------


## Lucifer



----------


## shriram

> कथा                समाप्त


*बहुत ही मजेदार एवं रोचक कथा है बन्धु |
कृपया अन्य कथाये भी प्रस्तुत करे |
एक सुझाव था कि इन सभी कथाओ को सिर्फ एक ही सूत्र में प्रस्तुत करें |
ताकि हम इन्हे एक ही जगह खोज कर पढ़ सके |
इन उत्तम कथाओ के लिए हम सभी आपके अत्यंत ही आभारी है |
अगली कथा की प्रतीक्षा है |*

----------


## Lucifer



----------


## Lucifer



----------


## Lucifer



----------


## Lucifer



----------


## Lucifer



----------


## Lucifer



----------


## Lucifer



----------


## Lucifer



----------


## Lucifer



----------


## Lucifer



----------


## Lucifer



----------


## Lucifer



----------


## Lucifer



----------


## Lucifer



----------


## Lucifer



----------


## Lucifer



----------


## Lucifer



----------


## Lucifer



----------


## Lucifer



----------


## Lucifer



----------


## Lucifer



----------


## Lucifer



----------


## Lucifer



----------


## Lucifer



----------


## Lucifer



----------


## Lucifer



----------


## Lucifer



----------


## Lucifer



----------


## Lucifer



----------


## Lucifer



----------


## Lucifer



----------


## Lucifer



----------


## Lucifer



----------


## Unregistered

कथा                समाप्त

----------


## shriram

योग साधना प्रसंग की ज्ञान गंगा में ,
पुनः एक बार और डुबकी ,
रहस्य रोमांच के साथ |
आपकी कृपा से |
अतः हृदय से पुनः आभार |

----------


## sanjaychatu

सराहनीय प्रस्तुति मित्र , आभार एवं  धन्यवाद

----------


## Krishna

सही मायनों में रहस्य और रोमांच ... 

आपका हार्दिक धन्यवाद | 

अगली कथा की प्रतीक्षा ...

----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered

.          समाप्त

----------


## Unregistered

> सही मायनों में रहस्य और रोमांच ... 
> 
> आपका हार्दिक धन्यवाद | 
> 
> अगली कथा की प्रतीक्षा ...






स्वागत है , प्रस्तुत है

----------


## Unregistered

> सराहनीय प्रस्तुति मित्र , आभार एवं  धन्यवाद


स्वागत                  है

----------


## Unregistered

> योग साधना प्रसंग की ज्ञान गंगा में ,
> पुनः एक बार और डुबकी ,
> रहस्य रोमांच के साथ |
> आपकी कृपा से |
> अतः हृदय से पुनः आभार |




धन्यवाद                  .

----------


## shriram

मेरी प्रार्थना को स्वीकार करके पुनः कथा सूत्र को आगे बढाने के लिए आपका ह्रदय से आभारी हूँ प्रियवर |अगली कथा की पुनः प्रतीक्षारत आपके हम सभी ..........

----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered

.                  समाप्त

----------


## Unregistered

> मेरी प्रार्थना को स्वीकार करके पुनः कथा सूत्र को आगे बढाने के लिए आपका ह्रदय से आभारी हूँ प्रियवर |अगली कथा की पुनः प्रतीक्षारत आपके हम सभी ..........




स्वागत है श्रीराम जी 


कल जो कथा पोस्ट हुई थी वो शुरू की पहली २ कथाए थी जो छुट गई थी आज पेज ७ से आगे की कथा पोस्ट की है

----------


## garima

Lucifer जी pls 
लॉग इन कीजिये।
लॉग इन करके पोस्ट करे।

----------


## Krishna

> 



ये काली बाड़ी तो वही अखाड़ा है जहां आज भी शरीरिक प्राचीन कला का अभ्यास होता है |

----------


## Unregistered

> Lucifer जी pls 
> लॉग इन कीजिये।
> लॉग इन करके पोस्ट करे।



.                       क्यूँ ?

----------


## Unregistered

> ये काली बाड़ी तो वही अखाड़ा है जहां आज भी शरीरिक प्राचीन कला का अभ्यास होता है |



जी                 हाँ

----------


## Krishna

> जी                 हाँ



जी बहुत अच्छा ... यहाँ मेरे एक मित्र अभ्यास करता है | "प्रत्यय" नाम से |

----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered



----------


## Unregistered

कथा                समाप्त

----------


## Unregistered

> जी बहुत अच्छा ... यहाँ मेरे एक मित्र अभ्यास करता है | "प्रत्यय" नाम से |





जब हमारी चित परिचित जगह से जुडी कथाए हो तो और अच्छा लगता है , धन्यवाद

----------


## Krishna

> जब हमारी चित परिचित जगह से जुडी कथाए हो तो और अच्छा लगता है , धन्यवाद



जी भाई जी और मेरा मन है कि मैं भी उस अखाड़े में एक बार मुगदर गदा आदि का अभ्यास कर के आऊँ | कथा स्थान पर भी भ्रमण का मन है | 

धन्यवाद |

----------


## shriram

> कथा                समाप्त


*प्रियवर रविनाथ त्यागी जी आपकी तंत्र की कहानियों ने अरुण कुमार शर्मा जी की किताबो के प्रति इतनी उत्सुकता जगाई कि हमने net से खोजकर निम्न किताबे download कर ली |
अरुण कुमार शर्मा जी की किताबो का Download Link 
तीसरा नेत्र भाग 1 – अरुण कुमार शर्मा Teesra Netra I Arun Kuma Sharma 
https://archive.org/download/HindiBo...uma-Sharma.pdf

https://archive.org/download/HindiBo...uma-Sharma.pdf
================================================== ==================== 
तीसरा नेत्र भाग 2 – अरुण कुमार शर्मा Teesra Netra II Arun Kumar Sharma 
https://archive.org/download/HindiBo...mar-Sharma.pdf

https://archive.org/download/HindiBo...mar-Sharma.pdf

Yantra, Mantra, Tantra Vidya 

https://archive.org/download/YantraM...antraVidya.pdf

75345621-Parlok-Vigyan-Arun-Kumar-Sharma.pdf
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5S...?usp=drive_web

73261573-Vakreshwar-Ki-Bhairavi-Arun-Kumar-Shar...
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5S...?usp=drive_web
73260696-Avahan-Arun-Kumar-Sharma.pdf
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5S...?usp=drive_web





tantrik sadhnaaien.pdf
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5S...?usp=drive_web

91629140-Vo-Rahasyamaya-Kapalik-Math-Arun-Kumar...
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5S...?usp=drive_web

233478128-tantrik-siddhiyan-by-Dr-Narayan-Dutt-Shrimali.pdf
https://mail-attachment.googleuserco...iEb2ytM6TKjoZY

अब इनको पढने के बाद पता चला कि अरुण कुमार शर्मा जी की अन्य किताबे भी है | 
इसके अलावा श्री शर्मा जी की अन्य किताबे निम्न है -----
तीसरा नेत्र भाग 1 – अरुण कुमार शर्मा 
तीसरा नेत्र भाग 2 – अरुण कुमार शर्मा 
परलोक विज्ञान
वक्रेश्वर की भैरवी 
वो रहस्यमयी कापालिक मठ
मारण पात्र 
कारण पात्र 
कुण्डलिनी शक्ति 
लोक से परलोक की ओर 
अभौतिक सत्ता में प्रवेश 
फांसी 
तिब्बत की वह रहस्यमयी घाटी 
मृत आत्माओ से संपर्क 
आवाहन
---------------------------------
scribd वाले -लोक से परलोक की ओर - को पढने की सुविधा तो देते है परन्तु एक तो सारे पेज नही खुलते दुसरे जितना किताब का मूल्य नही है उससे ज्यादा उनकी membership fee है अतः मेरे लिए बेकार |आप --तीसरा नेत्र भाग 1 & 2 ,वक्रेश्वर की भैरवी , वो रहस्यमयी कापालिक मठ ,परलोक विज्ञान ,मारण पात्र , आवाहन के अलावा ( क्योकि मै इनको download कर चूका हूँ ) इनकी अन्य किताबो का कोई download link जानते हों तो प्रदान करने की कृपा करें |आपके उत्तर की प्रतीक्षा रहेगी |*

----------


## ajayraj09

भाई प्रणाम, आपके द्वारा ऊपर दिए गए कोई भी लिंक काम नहीं कर रहे हैं.

----------


## vishal

> *प्रियवर रविनाथ त्यागी जी आपकी तंत्र की कहानियों ने अरुण कुमार शर्मा जी की किताबो के प्रति इतनी उत्सुकता जगाई कि हमने net से खोजकर निम्न किताबे download कर ली |
> अरुण कुमार शर्मा जी की किताबो का Download Link 
> तीसरा नेत्र भाग 1 – अरुण कुमार शर्मा Teesra Netra I Arun Kuma Sharma 
> https://archive.org/download/HindiBo...uma-Sharma.pdf
> 
> https://archive.org/download/HindiBo...uma-Sharma.pdf
> ================================================== ==================== 
> तीसरा नेत्र भाग 2 – अरुण कुमार शर्मा Teesra Netra II Arun Kumar Sharma 
> https://archive.org/download/HindiBo...mar-Sharma.pdf
> ...


श्री राम जी आपने जो भी लिंक दिए बो सारे के सारे पीडीएफ रिमूव कर दिए गए हैं  ।
नेट पर सर्च करने पर भी ये पुस्तके उपलब्ध नहीं है 
अब अरुण कुमार शर्मा के पुत्र और उनकी पुत्र बधु इन पुस्तको को कॉपीराइट करके बेच रहे हैं 
आपने जो भी पुस्तके डाउनलोड की हो क्या आप उन्हें शेयर कर सकते हैं।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

जय श्री राम, 
*scribd* *की* *-लोक से परलोक की ओर** की लींग मुजे भेज दिजीये में उसको डाउनलोट करने की कोशीश करता हुं। मेने बीना मेंमबरशीप के कही किताबे अपने पास रखी है।*

----------


## skalok

कृपया पुस्तकें उपलब्ध कराए।।।।। आग्रह है

----------


## excuseme

कृपया पुस्तकें उपलब्ध कराए।।।।। आग्रह है

----------


## AMit K Siddhapura

arun kumar sharma ki kahaniya hai ye

----------


## vishal

> arun kumar sharma ki kahaniya hai ye


कहानियां मतलब कल्पना ???

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> कहानियां मतलब कल्पना ???


कहानियां मततब कल्पना नहिं है, पंडित अरुणकुमार शर्मा जीने अपने जीवन में काभी संघर्स करके यह सब अनुभव लीखे है अपने पुस्तको में आधात्मिक ओर तंत्र के खोजी के लिये यह पुस्कतके बहुत ही ग्यानवर्धक है। ईसे जरुर पढना चाहिए।

----------


## kissupatel6@gmail.com

Kya hame aakash charini pustak shar kr sakte h aap

----------


## praveenb

*Arun Kumar Sharma*  ji ki books ke active link : 

https://archive.org/search.php?query=Arun%20Kumar%20Sharma

----------


## Parwana

https://archive.org/search.php?query...kumar%20sharma




> श्री राम जी आपने जो भी लिंक दिए बो सारे के सारे पीडीएफ रिमूव कर दिए गए हैं  ।
> नेट पर सर्च करने पर भी ये पुस्तके उपलब्ध नहीं है 
> अब अरुण कुमार शर्मा के पुत्र और उनकी पुत्र बधु इन पुस्तको को कॉपीराइट करके बेच रहे हैं 
> आपने जो भी पुस्तके डाउनलोड की हो क्या आप उन्हें शेयर कर सकते हैं।

----------


## Parwana

new link----

https://archive.org/search.php?query...kumar%20sharma




> श्री राम जी आपने जो भी लिंक दिए बो सारे के सारे पीडीएफ रिमूव कर दिए गए हैं  ।
> नेट पर सर्च करने पर भी ये पुस्तके उपलब्ध नहीं है 
> अब अरुण कुमार शर्मा के पुत्र और उनकी पुत्र बधु इन पुस्तको को कॉपीराइट करके बेच रहे हैं 
> आपने जो भी पुस्तके डाउनलोड की हो क्या आप उन्हें शेयर कर सकते हैं।

----------


## Parwana

new link--https://archive.org/search.php?query=arun%20kumar%20sharma





> भाई प्रणाम, आपके द्वारा ऊपर दिए गए कोई भी लिंक काम नहीं कर रहे हैं.

----------


## praveenb

> new link--https://archive.org/search.php?query=arun%20kumar%20sharma


chrome me open karo, link open ho raha hai

----------


## Parwana

> new link--https://archive.org/search.php?query=arun%20kumar%20sharma


   http: se lekar sara copy karke browser me paste karde, site khul jaayegi , link kaam kar raha hai .

----------


## Parwana

> new link--https://archive.org/search.php?query=arun%20kumar%20sharma


http: se lekar sara copy karke browser me paste karde, site khul jaayegi , link kaam kar raha hai .

----------


## Parwana

> http: se lekar sara copy karke browser me paste karde, site khul jaayegi , link kaam kar raha hai .


mujhe mail karde -  *sjsingh2000@yahoo.com*   per, aapko mil jayengi

----------


## Parwana

mujhe mail karde -  *sjsingh2000@yahoo.com*   per, aapko mil jayengi

----------


## Parwana

link kaam kar raha hai , phir bhi koi problem ho to mujhe mail karden -  *sjsingh2000@yahoo.com*   per, aapko mil jayengi

----------


## Parwana

kisi ke paas aakashcharini , aur mrit aatmaayon se sampark -  books ho to kripya bataayen

----------


## kamalk718

invisible kahani

----------

